

Ask HN: Need help filing US TAX return? This non-profit might be able to help. - prameya

I represent a small non-profit company called Free Nepal, Inc. based in New York which is dedicated to human rights, non-violence and education.<p>One of the things we are trying to do is to make it easier to international students in the United States by helping them with tax and health insurance.We are trying to buy a volume license from Cintax which can either distribute for a small fee or may be provide free to members.<p>What do you think about this idea? What is a fair price for non-members? Is $25 a good price? And what would be a good price for membership? Is $45 a year a good price?<p>We are also in contact with BlueCross BlueShield to create a health insurance policy for our members. Would you be interested? How much would you be willing to pay for it? An average American pays about $2100 for health insurance a year. Would you be interested in a plan that cost you $1000-$1500?<p>A lot of students here on HN seem to be interested in moving abroad (mostly to California), so I thought I'd ask you people about this.<p>Any comments, suggestions (and criticism) are very appreciated.<p>Thanks,<p>Prameya Bhandari
======
Laurentvw
Is this for students only or professionals too? Can you elaborate in detail ?
It looks like a nice idea unless somebody pulls your leg. Be careful and good
luck with the project.

------
newy
Prameya - does a volume license include a right to resell? I'd be careful and
check.

